# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کامپوننتهای دلفی

## ali_kolahdoozan

سلام 

من از دلفی هیچی بلد نیستم اما یک سوال آیا این کامپوننتهایی که داره مثل چاپ گریدها . در خود دلفی موجوده یا باید اونها رو جدا نصب کنیم و کرک شده استفاده کنیم . چون من شنیدم خیلی کامپوننت داره

----------

